
Where's the GitHub search bar - renko
What happened to the github search bar?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;HnVRJLg
======
berns
It's no longer visible without signing in. Really annoying. You can add
/search to the url in the home page or on the main page of any repository.

------
itg
It shows up when I sign in.

~~~
renko
I guess my issue is that all of github now sits behind a login page now.

//original comment //You used to just be able to search github with or without
a //account though, now you need a account.

